# Electric motor with high peak torque



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

sskaydog said:


> Hey guys, can someone please point me to the manufacturer that produces electric motors with high peak torque, something between 900 and 1100 Nm?
> I would be very grateful! Thanks!


A little more information needed. What are you looking for-- brushed DC? AC? What kind of budget?


----------



## sskaydog (Feb 8, 2015)

Hollie Maea said:


> A little more information needed. What are you looking for-- brushed DC? AC? What kind of budget?


I'm looking for a brushless DC motor, and the budget is not a problem.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

sskaydog said:


> I'm looking for a brushless DC motor, and the budget is not a problem.


There aren't too many brushless solutions with that level of torque (no real reason to limit yourself to brushless "DC" motors--they are simply permanent magnet AC motors with a built in trapezoidal inverter).

The brushless setup I know of that comes closest to those numbers is an AMR dual stack Remy core motor, pushed to its 600A limit. That will get you about 825 nm.

Now, you COULD push those motors past their current limits: Remy has some level of margin that they have built in. But, you certainly would be voiding your warranty, and would have a real chance of ruining your motor (they aren't like series wound DC motors in which you can push them many times their spec for short periods of time). What I would do is to go with a 700V system at 600A, which would extend that 825nm out to 7000 RPM, and then adjust your gearing to give you the torque at the wheels that you want.

Good thing budget is "not an issue". The two RMS PM250 inverters you'll need will set you back 25K, and the dual stack AMR motor will cost another 20K.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

Check out the Remy HVH 410, the specs will scare you...


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

check theses guys out.

http://www.evdrive.com/products/evd-motor-controller/

EVD600HV-HT-dRcr-115p
812nm 
600kw peak

43,800 dollars, all-in (with controller)


----------



## sskaydog (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you guys for your asnwers, you helped me a ton!


----------



## EVCan (Oct 11, 2012)

Looking for a low RPM / high torque direct-drive option? This could do it : http://www.tm4.com/products/direct-drive-electric-powertrain/sumo-md/

Might be too big if you only need 1000 Nm peak (it does 2000Nm).


----------



## Alfonso(MX) (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello...

I had kind of the same problem. There are very few available options past 600Nm.

Try: Yasa Motors, Siemens ELFA system, Parker or Remy.

You may also consider using a reduction gear if your rpm range lets you. This way you can buy a "cheaper" motor but still get enough torque.


----------

